# Colorado State Beekeeper Assoc. Summer Meeting



## Phaedrus (May 25, 2008)

Crap....



I wanna go. But unfortunately have plans...


----------



## alpha6 (May 12, 2008)

*Agenda for CSBA for June 21st*

Here is what CSBA has laid on for the day...looks like it should be good. Any posters on here plan on being there?



CSBA Summer Meeting

June 21, 2008, Saturday, 8am to 5pm

To be hosted by:
Paul & Nanci Limbach
5945 County Road 346, Silt, CO 81652 
Phone: 970-309-7163 or 970-876-5489

9:00 am Status of Bear Damage Reimbursements by CDOW. Don Masden, CDOW Game Manager

9:30 am (tentative) Update on Zia Queenbee Co.
Melanie Kirby.

10:00 am Latest research on honey bee protein feeding and effects of Nosema ceranae on colonies. Dr. Frank Eischen, USDA, Bee Research Lab, Weslaco, TX

12:00 noon Old fashioned Picnic BBQ.

1:30 pm Guided tours (optional) of Wildlife Rehab facilities and Western Colorado Honey processing facility.

3:00 pm CSBA business meeting. Old business, agenda for Winter meeting, Web Site and other current issues.


----------



## bikebum3 (Aug 10, 2008)

*Need Help Organizing New Beekeepers Club In Montana*

Dear Sir:

Presently I am in the early stages of establishing a new beekeeping club for western Montana. Having absolutely no experience with this sort of endeavor, could you please give me some basic advice? What needs to be done first? How many people should be involved? Please RSVP to my email address below. Thank you very much for your time and assistance in this regard. Hoping to hear from you soon, I am

Yours very truly,

Douglas K. Stream
[email protected]


----------

